# Mantis Mountain Bikes



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

I am new to mountain biking and was at Dicks this morning to see their Mantis bicycles I noticed the other day while getting towels. Here is the link to the bike I am thinking of buying.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3633048

Here's an image.










I am not sure about the colors but the guy who works at Dicks goes to the local college so he knows his stuff and says this is a good model for my age and because I am a male. He says that the back spring is excellent for bunny hopping curbs and showing off. (Not sure what he was getting at.)I am 52 yr old and 286 lbs and not sure if this bike would hold my weight but he said it would be fine as long as I didn't try to bounce all over the place. I am 5'7 and they had some 20" frame which he said would be fine if I just move the seat all the way in which was awkward because I felt as if I was riding a motorcycle.

Since it's labeled as a mountain bike can I do the tricks I saw on the video forum? like rock climb on bikes which I think is pretty damn awesome hahaha I want to do that and really want to jump off some logs and spin my bars. Anyways I hope I can get some advice? Ty.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

hmmm.. thats not the mantis I remember...(they were uber expensive)...

short answer, No to the tricks and jumps and thing...

I believe you will find some feedback on that sort of bike here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

So you are going to buy a woman's mountain bike?

You are 5'7" and buying a 20' frame?

Is this a joke? No way you are being serious.

Just in case you are being serious....NO...Don't buy that bike.


----------



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

What do you mean a womans bike? and yea the bike was kinda big on me but I do not know what bike would be the right size. I am serious so why can't I buy the bike?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

"Since it's labeled as a mountain bike can I do the tricks I saw on the video forum?"

sure ... why not .... your health insurance is all paid up .... right


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Can we just wait a bit and verify that Gummies isn't trolling us before we get too involved in this discussion? On the vanishingly small chance that he isn't, let's then (politely) offer the proper advice.


----------



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

I do have health insurance but I don't see what that has to do with me and a bike. And why wait? do I have to join some club before I get advice? My pocket book is deep so what type of bike should I be looking at if yall are so hell bent on not helping me with the Mantis which I see nothing wrong with. If you want more information on why I was looking at the Mantis is because I am on a diet as a New Years resolution.


----------



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh yea! Gray Beard I see what you mean by woman's bike! Haha!! I read the title on the site so now I am looking at the orange one. Ty for point that out.


----------



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

mik_git said:


> hmmm.. thats not the mantis I remember...(they were uber expensive)...
> 
> short answer, No to the tricks and jumps and thing...
> 
> ...


So I should be focusing on well known name brand bikes? Could I get a few for example?


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing personal, just that a lot of your original post felt like a troll to stir the pot about department store bikes. Most of us love giving advice (wanted or not!), so here goes-

The link from Git goes over in more detail the issues with dept store low-cost bikes. But in summary, "Mountain bike" there is a marketing term to describe the style of bike, but they will be clearly labelled that they are not intended for heavy offroad use, jumping, tricks, etc. Riding around the neighborhood or on smooth trails? Sure, no problem. But it is not designed for, and will not last long if you are using it for rough riding or any sort of tricks. There is a reason a proper entry level mountain bike runs 300 to 400 dollars, it's because it costs that much to put together frame and fork materials which won't fail under strain.

Second, and possibly more importantly- the guy you spoke with at Dicks was *not* working in your best interests if he's trying to sell you a huge bike and making it "fit" by dropping the seat all the way. A good bike fit depends on the frame size, and if you want to spend any appreciable amount of time on the bike it is well worth it to go to a shop and get one that is properly sized for you.

I would recommend you do yourself a favor and at least check out a regular bike shop where they can put you on the saddle of a bike the right size.


----------



## Gummies (Jan 27, 2010)

I did some research and I believe I should be riding a small frame. I will be heading back to Dicks to talk to the head dick and tell him what Dick JR. is doing to sell customers merchandise. I guess I will do more research for a better off road bike but could you give me some respected companies for off road bikes?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Gummies,
Don't even bother going back over to Dick's. Head for your local bike shop (LBS). For a first mountain bike purchase, I suggest something from a well-known brand like Giant, Trek, Specialized, Kona, Cannondale, Haro, or others your bike shop carries. They'll be able to help you find a bike that fits properly and has the features you need. At your size, you will want something with strong wheels and probably disc brakes. Don't look at a full supsension unless you plan to spend $1200-1500 or more. Full suspensions that cost less than that (like that Dick's model) won't hold up for you. A good hardtail that will have the features you need will start about $400-500.

Hope that helps.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

What Jwiffle says-- check out what your local shop sells, there really are a lot of worthwhile brands to look at.


----------

